# yippee, there's three!!



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Finally.
This morning at feeding and checking ChaCha was still huge but not acting ready though I knew she had to be.
I let them into the pasture and was gonna keep her in but she asked to go out so I let her. When I went out an hour later she was nowhere to be seen. I looked carefully and saw an ear near the fence.
I walked out and there was baby number 1 on the ground and clean. I usually leave moms alone if they pick the birthing spot. But she stood up on her own and was willing to be lead to the barn.
She was straining quite a bit and I sensed a bad position. This was her fourth kidding so I sat back to leave things up to her. After about three unsuccessful pushes she let out a loud grunt, rocked back and forth, stood up and out dropped number two bassackwards. Number three popped out shortly after. I thought I saw a fourth sac but it was just placenta and goo.
Everyone seems quite happy and healthy. She has successfully nursed triplets without help before so I am not worried.
So happy she is finally done. She has done nothing but lie around looking miserable for a week. She did not even want a nap but was up and ready to go out. Such a relief for her.
I love that StarryNight is photo bombing her. She just did not get enough attention.
Sadly but in a good way, this ends our 2014 kidding season.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable and she is beautiful.


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Very cute congrats


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toggs with no ears ! So cute!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

A triple blessing! Wonderful. They look great!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww...cuteness x 3


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Theyre so beautiful! So glad she finally went for you! Good job cha cha.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo adorable!!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are adorable


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

They're so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We are very happy with them. Everyone is fine today except for ChaCha who is engorged (I had to milk her even though all three have round tummies) and is in bad need of a hoof trim. She was just too huge and clumsy to do it while she was pregnant.


----------

